# Mehron Swatches



## spectrolite (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## Kragey (Jan 12, 2010)

Pastel aquacolor palette (#4, #6, and #8 all stain slightly; #7 stains dramatically):
http://i46.tinypic.com/xms9l4.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/vse847.jpg

Tropical aquacolor palette (#4, #5, #7 and #8 all stain slightly):
http://i48.tinypic.com/1534qs8.jpg
http://i49.tinypic.com/ezk8rt.jpg

Also, an example of the slight "staining." For the record, ALL of my stains came out with EVOO or Mehron's make-up remover, followed by a shower. Tea tree oil works as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Last, but not least, an example of these palettes being used as eyeshadow bases!





I hope that helps!


----------

